# iTunes Canada



## Raj69er (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey when this month will the itunes music store be open to Canadians? they Said sometime in Novemeber and its already the 27th!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I figure Monday or more likely Tuesday.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I read this article on the Globe Technology Web site yesterday:



> Apple to press play on iTunes in Canada
> 
> By RICHARD BLACKWELL
> 
> ...


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i wanted to see what "canadian content" puretracks had the advantage with (as mentioned in the above article) and found that they wont accept mac users at this point:



> Thank you for visiting Puretracks.com
> 
> 
> Currently our website supports Internet Explorer 5.0 and above on the
> ...


puretracks can stuff it.


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

Anyone noticed the trailer on the current U2/iPod ad on TV. Clearly says that it's an Apple/iPod commercial ... the trailer refers the viewer to iTunes.ca ... launch has got to be Monday the 29th

Mike


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

depmode101 I thought the same thing. I tried PureTracks using Virtual PC because of this message a year ago & hated it. I don't care that they don't support Macs because I've found it awful anyway (couldn't get the encryption to work even with the latest Windows Media Player). I never did get to play the song I bought.  

Bring on the ITMS!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Don't blame Puretracks, guys. It's M$'s fault, all the way. Also, Apple is unwilling to allow wider secure AAC distribution, and that's their prerogative, too. Real is about the only cross-platform option out there, but they're victims of terrible management -- rivaling Apple's behavior of the mid- 80's to mid 90's.


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

Why OH Why Does Apple Launch iTunes at the same time President George Bush Arrives in Canada!

This really really sours the deal folks! I just get an awful taste in my mouth about it! I know it's probably pure coincidence but, it doesn't make it less distasteful!!!!

Cheers!

davidslegend


----------



## iKV (Oct 3, 2004)

davidslegend, I agree. It's pretty obvious that GWB and SJ colluded on the end-of-November date to enter Canada simultaneously. Makes me wonder what's next?!? 
















J/k. I'm neither a conspiracy theorist nor Michael Moore.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

davidslegend - What on earth does Bush's visit and iTMS have to do with each other?


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

I second that Chealion. Yes Bush is an idiot. But he has nothing to do with the ITMS. If you don't want to see him don't watch the National. Enjoy the new shop and have a rad day eh!


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Haha, I don't think Jobs is a republican. Isn't Al Gore on the board of executives at Apple?


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

Unfortunately, I don't recall the lead up to the European iTMS, but surely there was at least some kind of event scheduled to make the announcement. As far as I know, there hasn't been a media invite, or anything for our announcement. Are we to get a quiet web launch? "Pssst, hey buddy, wanna buy some music?"


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Yeah Sammy, I was expecting some sort of event as well. It's awfully quiet. It isn't even noted on Apple's Canadian site somewhere. It's not on the front page or the hot news site.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Doubt it will be a big event but with all of the positive press lately on Apple, you can bet they'll milk it tomorrow. More good news stories linked to the iPod. Also, given the plummeting US $$ and the CPCC levy, there is about a $100 premium on Canuck iPods. I wonder if iPods here are selling as well as in the US? The Canadian iTMS will surely boost iPod sales here.... And there's a Sarah McLaughlan exclusive live track on iTMS too









The only question is the price.


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

apple has a little over 30 hours to launch the store. i really hope they can keep their November deadline, or it'll reallly burst their huge bubble currently balooning up here in canada. 

as for iPods doing as well here as in the US, let's just say i never saw an iPod on the streets a year ago, but now i see one every 5 minutes.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Yah I can't get into a crowded bus or streetcar without seeing at least two. Mine and someone else's.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

They'll most likely just send out a press release. Can't wait! I already have a "To Buy" playlist


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

they've already lost their first purchase from me. i got tired of waiting for it to get How To Dismantle An Atomic Bomb. so i just downloaded it...VBR too, and no DRM. hurry apple...keep me away from the downloading temptations.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

The lack of confidence you people have in Apple to bring out the iTMS for us Canadians before November ends is embarrassing. C'mon, now!  We've been saying Nov. 30 for days on end now -- it's not even the 30th and we're already all skeptical Apple won't make it. Sheesh!


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah... well. I'm going to attempt to launch the iTMS at 12:01 EST, 30 Nov 2004 and if it doesn't work, I'm gonna sue Apple! I've been a loyal Mac user since... well... mid-August. They can't treat me this way, dammit!









(But I really *am* going to try launching iTMS after midnight!)


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

It is currently 10:10am on Nov. 30th and the damn store isn't open. Umm.... whooops wrong timezone.
Be patient Grasshopper  !


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You do know that the iTMS is opening in the morning or mid-afternoon on the 30th and not at midnight, right?  

I wish midnight!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

When I go to the Music Store in iTunes and get the "iTunes is not available in your country yet" message when I click the "to browse a music store click here" link it goes nowhere....hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

I've been getting the same thing with iTMS for two days now--I click to change iTMS stores and nothing happens.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

It's been doing that for a while now. Almost a week i believe. It was mentioned before. It's starting to get on my nerves!


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

This just in from the rumor mill:

Sporting a black turtleneck and blue jeans, George W Bush will take to the stage of the National Arts Center in Ottawa, Canada tomorrow to much fanfare to announce the grand opening of the iTunes Music store Canada followed by one more thing...
Drumroll please....

iRaq 2.0























Its in an early Alpha build right now and nobody is quite sure why the program has been created. It highly unstable and has proven catastrophic to vast amounts of hardware and software. At this point it is highly vulnerable to destructive worms and trojans but with help from engineers at MS, the iPresident is confident they can wipe them out. iPresident Bush will assure the screaming masses that pentagon engineers are optimistic that iRaq 2.0 will be running smoothly when it reaches final candidate stage sometime in quarter one of 2010, weeks ahead of Rival Microsofts state of the art OS "Longhorn". 

You heard it hear first on Ehmac!

Cheers
MacGuiver









[ November 29, 2004, 10:39 PM: Message edited by: MacGuiver ]


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I'd wait for iRAQ 3.0 if I were you MacGuiver, assuming Microsoft has anything to do with it......


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

8:57 a.m. and no iTMS yet


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

The countdown begins.....

Can't wait!


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

from macosrumors.com:



> Apple finally ready to open iTunes Music Store in Canada! Sources in Cupertino confirmed this only minutes before this update was posted.
> 
> Those sources said that the Canadian arm of the on-line music store might not be ready until the new year due to some licensing agreements which don't go into effect until midnight (A.M.) on January 1 2005; but the technology is already in place and requires only the go-ahead from the laywers, we're told.


im hoping this isnt correct - hopefully apple will go ahead with the licensing agreements they have set up now, and then bring on the other licensing agreements in january.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow.

I hope that isn't true.

They said November!


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

[sigh]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The same quote from MacOSRumors, but with a bit more info. *Note the date at the top*:



> Reader Mail - October 28, 2004
> 
> It's been a very busy week for rumor-mongers.
> 
> ...


Since this is a month old, I'd say you still have every reason to be optimistic today.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Was that before or after the U2/iPod Photo event where the November release date was announced?


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Traditionally, Apple announces things at 9am PST (That's noon my time)

It's still only 10 am here so we may not see anything for a couple more hours.

Plus, if you want to browse the other stores anyway, hit the "Browse" button in itunes Music store mode and you can get to the US store easily. Just select a sub-section of music and it will load up.

However, sometimes going "home" will bring you back to the main white screen of waiting for iTMS Canada...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Well the US store hasn't updated its free song yet, which they usually do at around 2 AM tuesday, so maybe an update is coming.

I'm still optimistic, but it wouldn't surprise me if they pushed it back.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

BELIEVE!


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

word in the office here is that it is going - but you may have to wait until as late as midnight. I'll let you know anything that I hear!

c.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

the link from the front page at macosrumors states the following:



> *Sunday, November 28 *
> 
> It's been a very busy week for rumor-mongers. Let's get right down to business, shall we?
> Here's a summary of the latest dirt.


and then theres the link to the rumour i reported that they have listed about the delay till january 1.

i believe their date on top at the second page was listed incorrectly.

either way, i hope it happens today.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Well, it's 11:50am...we will soon know if the earlier post about Apple announcing at 9am Pacific time holds true. 

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

bad news is that the canada apple store isn't budging. I figure they would at least 5 minutes to update it?


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

*11.56*


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

*11.57*


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

But we get a November 30 next year, right? Maybe it'll be that one?


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

*11.58*


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

*11.59*


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

9 am here on the pacific. It's a no go


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

George Bush's motorcade was more fun to watch (and it was just a bunch of vehicles) than waiting for iTunes. 

Well it's past 12:00 my time now which is 9:00 pst.


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

*12.00* Bummer!!


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm TELLING you - it's not gonna be out until much later today. The deal is STILL being finalized and apple is waiting to flip the switch.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Who gives a crap. Apple shouldn't bother to *ever* give any dates in advance. What's the point anyway? They just disappoint people. 

EVERY 

SINGLE 

TIME.


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

But Apple never gave a date . . . All they did say was 'November' - which still has more than eleven hours left to run!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

bah. everyone knows that new music is released by 9am on tuesday's. they dropped the ball. what else is new. it's too late anyway. they totally fubar-ed it...the peak of excitement was at 9am this morning....now it just diffuses from there.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

It's the media and people in forums like these creating the hype that leads to dissapointment. Not apple. If you're that upset about it, you must be somewhat excited about it. Otherwise you really wouldn't give a crap.  Just distract yourself for a few hours!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> What's the point anyway? They just disappoint people. E VERY SINGLE TIME.


Very true, but on the flipside of things, if Apple *didn't* give an ETA of new announcements of products or services, then everyone would bitch and complain that we have no ETA and no idea as to when to expect anything. Either way, since us Mac users are so arrogant, we lose. 

Simple.


----------



## fivedog (Aug 17, 2004)

I didn't see this posted on ehmac yet and thought it would help out positive thinking. Posted today on Mac Rumors supporting the Nov. 30th date.



> While missing the mark of November 26 previously rumored, a Globe and Mail interview with Apple Products & Technology PR Director Natalie Kerris said the target of November will still be met, leading to the obvious launch on November 30.
> 
> AppleInsider has noted that iTunes commercials have started airing in Canada, in identical style to the US version, but with the ending URL pointing to apple.ca. Various reader submissions point to Canadian iTunes users being greeted with the familiar 'the store is not yet available in your country' notice and being directed to a page full of flags, much like the notices that showed before the EU store release.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

good point Lars! it's like they're providing us with a quarterly christmas to look forward to!


----------



## mr.muggles (Jul 27, 2004)

Here is a quote from the Globe&Mail from Nov. 25/04



> “It's still November; we'll launch in November,” Apple's Natalie Kerris said.


So sometime today hopefully.

MM


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

*bah. everyone knows that new music is released by 9am on tuesday's.*

Doesn't everyone also know that Apple tends to make announcements (like, say, a localized iTMS) around 10am PST?


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

10:00 am in Cupertino.....still no ITMS Canada


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Apple only makes announcements at 9-10 AM PST when it's an event on the West Coast like MacWorld San Francisco or the media events where they announced the iPods.

If it's just an update out of the blue (like the last update of PowerBooks, for instance) it is always 9:00 AM EST.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

That's it, i'm moving to LUXEMBOURG!

At least they have an iTMS!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

So much for your 10am theory poole.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

9AM eastern carbon? So 6AM cupertino time?? That seems like an odd hour. They are REALLY late then! lol


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Still waiting.

For the rest of you who are waiting as well, I thought you might find some humour in this....

While I was grocery shopping toay I heard a song "How far is heaven?". Get home type it into the iTunes store search and it come up with:

Did you mean "Hot Fat Big Seven?" Your search did not match any results. 

Reminds me of those times when you mishear the lyrics and make up your own. Now if I do find the song and listen to it I'm always going to be stuck singing "Hot fat big seven".


Come on Apple, let's get it going!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

oh man. that's a good one.

Louis Armstrong, eh?? Didn't expect that to pop up!

I believe what you *wanted* was "Heaven" by "Los Lonely Boys"  Try that search, you should find it. lol

There is a spanish version too if you're feeling risky


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2004)

Talk to Apple early today and they said "the end of the day".
Don't know if they meant end of business day or midnight.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> While I was grocery shopping toay I heard a song "How far is heaven?". Get home type it into the iTunes store search and it come up with:
> 
> Did you mean "Hot Fat Big Seven?"
> 
> Reminds me of those times when you mishear the lyrics and make up your own.


Reminds me of the Newton


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, the iTunes Tuesdays updates never happen until late Tuesday night. Usually between 10PM PST and midnight.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Reminds me of Newton.

Ouch! You cut me deep just now. But how could you know that I worked on the Newton project way back in my Apple days.

Still love that Simpsons bit "Eat up Martha".


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm just as bad as the rest of you. Opened iTunes, clicked on the music store then got all excited when it took the program a while to Access the music store. Watching the bar intently, only to be redirected to the Country Warning page again. It's like the 70's and Christmas all over again. Except Santa is late.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey - he's not late. My clock in the top right corner still says November 30th . . . and it'll be nov. 30th on the west coast for even longer! I can pretty much guarantee it will be tonight. (BUT I still keep clicking on the store just to be sure)


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

iChard, you have been a great source of information during this run up to the music store. Hopefully you will be able to share some stories with us about the things you heard/witnessed before the store was opened. 

He is late, he usually comes the night before while I am sleeping!


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

this is true! some people might have to have a whole other sleep before they see the store in Canada! That said - how many people here will download at least ONE track tonight???

I could share a couple of stories. They're not that exciting. Mostly arguments between our publishers, lawyers, execs and apple. Money certainly seems to be important to the music industry......


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

> Still love that Simpsons bit "Eat up Martha".


That one cracks me up every time. Perfect example of the randomness of the writer's jokes. FWIW, I tried a Newton for the first time a couple of years ago (msgpd 2000) and found that with the proper attention to setting it up for my handwriting style, it did very well. Probably better than I can do on my Palm with Graffiti.

Thread-related content: 

About Apple's timeline for iTMS Canada, can somebody confirm for me whether or not Apple announced that we would have it "before the year's end" way back when the iTMS was first unveiled. It is a vague, yet persistent memory I have and would either like to put it to rest or confirm that they did in fact miss it by a year.


----------



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

hmmm... I got a Math midterm tomorrow morning... but I'll be staying up as long as it takes to download a few songs! =)

Giddy up Apple!!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Apple missed it by almost a year.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

What is your role in all this iChard? Are you the president of BMI Canada or something?

I will likely download something if it comes on line before midnight today. My main interest is to get an iTunes gift certificate for my 13 year old niece for Christmas.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

_FWIW, the iTunes Tuesdays updates never happen until late Tuesday night. Usually between 10PM PST and midnight.
_

That hasn't been my experience, in fact the "just added" new songs have already been changed this morning on the US site. For some reason the free song hasn't switched over to this week's, but I check each and every week and it always happenes before I wake up every Tuesday.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Well I'm selfishly hoping that none of you get to see it until I get home from work (6:30PM EST). I don't want to be left out. My company blocks any site that vaguely resembles any music sharing site including iTMS  So you all have to wait until I get home from work


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I think the confusion may come in that the email for the iTunes Tuesday updates comes sometime later than the update itself. It is random, but usually arrives in the evening on Tuesday. This doesn't mean that the Store hasn't been updated though.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

I work in new media at one of the majors.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

I can't take this any longer. I have been buried in meetings since early this morning all info going in one ear and out the other since my brain is completely preoccupied with thoughts of the songs I plan to download the minute I get back to my desk.
Finally get to my desk crack open a pepsi(yuck) but need that ipod, open itunes and still get the "not available in your country yet' message. 
I do believe I now understand why we have valium.








   
Apparently my abilty to type correctly is also affected.

[ November 30, 2004, 04:30 PM: Message edited by: marrmoo ]


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

This was just posted at macrumors.. could be a rumor but sounds good... gives up hope today is the day



> I just got an e-mail from Mr. Basskin:
> 
> "Thanks for your interest. Apple has announced, repeatedly, that iTMS will
> launch in Canada this month. I'm not in a position to comment further.
> ...


My guess is now officially at 4:20 the iTMS will launch in Canada and pot will be completley legalized at the same time.. The Federal Government will make both announcments in 10 minutes.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

> My guess is now officially at 4:20 the iTMS will launch in Canada and pot will be completley legalized at the same time.. The Federal Government will make both announcments in 10 minutes.


This would truly be a blessed day.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

nice 4:20 joke, lindmar.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

> nice 4:20 joke, lindmar.


See!! I told you it would come TRUE!!..... Wait a minute? Am I stoned?


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

Since it's 1:49 pm pst, shall we hope for a 2 pm launch?

It'll probably launch @ 11:59 pm tonight.  

P.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

...if at all.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

5:00 EST and no iTMS Canada....  

Better not release it on my drive home!  

ps... Welcome to all new ehMac visitors! Hope you stay awhile!









[ December 01, 2004, 08:24 AM: Message edited by: ehMax ]


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

If there is a delay, I'll bet it's due to squabbling over how much to charge. Apple is likely insisting on 99 cents to be consistent with its other stores, and the industry is balking because this would be quite a bit cheaper when the exchange rate is taken into account. Just a guess.


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

My iTMS Canada pool ticket sez 6:00 p.m EST, 4:00 p.m. MST.

What does yours say? 

(edited to correct MST time)


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

what's a pool ticket?


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

ichat room open with lots of people from macrumors and here maybe...


itmscanada


come on in!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

EVERYONE GO CHECK OUT MY TAKING BETS THREAD!!

LET'S MAKE IT INTERESTING FOLKS! 

PONY UP SOME DONATIONS!


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi,


Can someone tell me how to set up iChat to get on the thread above.

I've chatted in the past with my girlfriend but, have never figured out how to join a forum or find/add new contacts.

Thanks,

davidslegend


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

iChat > File > Go to Chat...> enter itmscanada


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

wow....this thead has died OFF!


----------



## wap (Nov 20, 2004)

everybody is ichattin! go there

itmscanada


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Hmmm... I guess Apple was unable to get all the paperwork done for November. I guess we'll have a nice Christmas or pre-Christmas gift.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

if it does end up being the music labels causing the delay, that is too bad -

i was all set to buy a bunch of iTunes gift certificates for friends for xmas and i even asked for some myself -

but if the greedy labels dont want to play fair, i guess im going to have to continue to download from P2P programs.


----------

